# Suche BMX bis zu 300.- für ein anfänger (Gebraucht)



## SplashRider (17. April 2011)

Moin, wie schon gesagt suche ein gebrauchtes anfänger BMX bis 300.- Danke! und ist das hier gut? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/366228/cat/5

PS: Bin 13, 1,70m ca Groß und wiege 59kg. ^^


----------



## Stirni (17. April 2011)

ab in den verkaufsthread mit dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (17. April 2011)

So mögen unsere Nachfahren auf die Worte dieses weisen Mannes hören!


----------

